# Brake caliper colour - decision



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I know this is generally 'in the eye of the beholder' but I'm stuck for which colour to do my calipers. 

One thing I do know for sure is that they REALLY need done. They're a bit rusty plus have only a bit of colour left on the metal. 

They appear to have originally been either a Grey or Silver.

These aren't AMG brakes, but I have seen AMG ones a lovely burnt orange before, so considering that, just concerned that looking like something they're not might be a bit tacky.  

The discs are like bloody bin lids so they are fairly big calipers. A bad choice good look really, really bad :doublesho :lol:

Maybe if anyone has an opinion they could give, or better still a pic to give me some inspiration (or to Copy as it's also known lol)

Not a fan of black calipers, so that's defo out, no offence intended  

Green also out too... I just can't do that considering my erm.. leanings

Anyway, this is the car:










ps. The image isn't the best. It's a _very_ pale metallic blue/silver

Oh yeah, almost forgot, I want to tart up the hubs a bit too. What's the usual colour for that?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

silver,imo for calipers and hubs for a nice clean look:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id go silver or a bronzey sort of colour


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

A bright silver or gloss black :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

id go silver


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

3 out of 4 saying Silver. Popular choice.

Thanks so far :thumb:

(mind you, interested in this bronze shout   )


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

How about having the wheels done black & get the calipers done red.....


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

If as you say "Green also out too... I just can't do that considering my erm.. leanings", then it's really got to be blue, eh?

For the hubs, look at these. They also have a touch blue in 'em.






I'll have a set of these spare when I swap mine out for gloss black to go with my wheels. I'd offer you them, but can't force myself down that road considering your erm... leanings.

:thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dark grey with silver 'Mercedes-Benz' writing on them


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Andyg_TSi said:


> How about having the wheels done black & get the calipers done red.....


Thanks for the suggestion, :thumb: but I'm not a fan of black wheels.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Audi m8 said:


> If as you say "Green also out too... I just can't do that considering my erm.. leanings", then it's really got to be blue, eh?
> 
> For the hubs, look at these. They also have a touch blue in 'em.
> 
> ...


 Yes, good call there. It would go well with the (albeit very pale) blue paint.

Made me go and look at things like this:










I Like 

Nice centres them, thanks for the tip there too  :thumb:

LOL :lol: Superb 'leanings' chat :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Dark grey with silver 'Mercedes-Benz' writing on them


Darks make me think they'd be a bit lost in there. Mind you, a nice metallic gunmetal type grey might pop back out a wee bit. The writing would help too. Thanks, I'll go look about. :thumb:


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Silver with black decals, or grey with white decals just like the OEM ones.
















The burnt orange you saw are Carbon Ceramic's.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ha ha, thought as much!

Those blues look cool! Maybe a bit too blue for me. If you could pick out any print in red, then yer aw' ra' sash... oops, meant bash!

Hail Hail my Zombie 'friend'....

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Silver for me, but those are pretty decent size discs :thumb:

But maybe not big enough to want to draw attention to them like the c63?

So it's a no from me on red/blue, not tasteful and you don't want to cheapen the looks.

Gawd I want a c63 :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Silver waaaay out in front now. Seeming more and more like the sensible choice.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Another for red white and blue :thumb:


Seriously though, I'd go for a "gunmetal" or dark grey colour as your wheels are a bright silver anyway.


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

I always go silver calipers & everything else that needs tidying satin black....prefer a clean oem look.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I think silver or those burnt orange ones go quite nicely with silver...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

DOBE said:


> Another for red white and blue :thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, I'd go for a "gunmetal" or dark grey colour as your wheels are a bright silver anyway.


 :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I got paid today and took the plunge. Got me some nice Machine Mart stands to go with the jack I already have. 

Went for Silver paint and black transfers for the job. 

Hopefully it'll all turn up on time to let me do the job at the weekend. 

I'll get some before and after pics 

Thanks for the help everyone! :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Look fed to seeing them done


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Silver definitely for the vote


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Did the job over yesterday and today. Lifting the car was the worst bit. Got an ETech paint kit. £16 from Amazon, and came with the paint (which was one pot brush on) a can of brake cleaner and a wee brush. Needed a small wire brush to scrub loose rust and dust, then a spray with the cleaner and wipe with cloth. 1 coat, 30 minute wait, 2nd coat, 2 hour wait and then back on with the wheels and leave to sit for 24hrs.

Realised doing this job that the wheels I thought were Ok, are actually pretty crap inside, so going to get a refurb quite soon.

Here's a few pics of the finished job. Not great, I know, but OK I reckon. WAYYYYY better than before anyway.




























You can make out brush strokes but it doesn't really bother me too much. I am aware of them though 

By no means a pro job, but for £16 and a few days work I'm well chuffed.

Also reckon silver was a good choice, so thanks everyone. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Look a lot better than they did !


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

The old faithful Silver Hammerite Smooth, done last week...

[/URL

:wave:]


----------

